# Help!!!Oil leaks. P0171. Pcv. Please HELP!!!!



## Leakycruze (Jan 11, 2019)

Pics for reference. 
The intake where the corrigated pcv hose goes to. Oil soaked. 

And the front of the engine up top. Little cam cover plates wet around the bottom of them.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Start here: 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...4-pcv-valve-cover-intake-manifold-issues.html


----------



## Leakycruze (Jan 11, 2019)

I did. And that will be helpful. 

I’m am just trying to find confirmation that the oil pushing out of all the seals I mentioned is from the failed intake manifold. 
Just checked for the orange check ball. It’s gone.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

correct, the failed intake manifold is causing the oil leaks at the front crank seal and possibly at the corrugated hose. The seals for the "cam covers" are a $6ea item and takes 5 minutes to change both of them out.


----------



## Leakycruze (Jan 11, 2019)

eddiefromcali said:


> correct, the failed intake manifold is causing the oil leaks at the front crank seal and possibly at the corrugated hose. The seals for the "cam covers" are a $6ea item and takes 5 minutes to change both of them out.


That’s what my research told me. 
Thanks for the comment. 
Those two covers nothing special about changing them? Just the two bolts and that’s it? 
I just haven’t seen a procedure for it. 
I’m also doing the oil cooler/filter housing as well. 
I also can’t seem to find those seals for the cam covers.?


----------



## waynefoutz (May 23, 2018)

Leakycruze said:


> That’s what my research told me.
> Thanks for the comment.
> Those two covers nothing special about changing them? Just the two bolts and that’s it?
> I just haven’t seen a procedure for it.
> ...


You'll need 2 of them. The only other thing you need to know is to torque the plates down at 71 foot pounds. 

https://www.amazon.com/ACDelco-55592715-Original-Equipment-Camshaft/dp/B014VZCZIO


----------



## Leakycruze (Jan 11, 2019)

waynefoutz said:


> Leakycruze said:
> 
> 
> > That’s what my research told me.
> ...


Inch pounds you mean. 
Correct? Lol


----------

